# How to create a protruding rail?



## laviesman (Dec 3, 2011)

I building a dresser inspired by the photo below and am trying to figure out what would be the best way to create a protruding rail (1 x material wrapping the front and sides) as shown in the photo. I have considered inserting (glue joint) the rail into a dado, but am concerned about the joint failing. The dresser will be made of Quarter sawn white oak. Any suggestions?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Allow spacing for the rail on the surface of the cabinet. Cut the pieces with mitered corners in the front. Just glue and clamp to the cabinet.












 







.


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

it would be a whole piece just like the top and bottom wouldn't it?


----------



## laviesman (Dec 3, 2011)

yes. My concern is that the protruding rail will be glued to the existing rail with grain going one direction and the stiles with grain going another. width this pose a problem down the road. I understand that qtr sawn is fairly stable but not sure if this is ok or not.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

laviesman said:


> yes. My concern is that the protruding rail will be glued to the existing rail with grain going one direction and the stiles with grain going another. width this pose a problem down the road. I understand that qtr sawn is fairly stable but not sure if this is ok or not.


I would just make it as an add on moulding.












 







.


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

Cabinetman's advice is the way I would go. :thumbsup:


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Yup to above added mould profile.......UNLESS,there was a design reason that precluded that method.Like if you were replicating an existing pce or some such?BW


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

It is very difficult to get people to understand that glue is very strong. 

George


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

GeorgeC said:


> It is very difficult to get people to understand that glue is very strong.
> 
> George


especially when you use the right glue and practice correct prep for the application.


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

lol...I misunderstood the question...I thought he was asking how the original was done not how to do his own.....cabinetman is dead on...add it as a molding


----------



## Thadius856 (Nov 21, 2011)

Would y'all biscuit? I think I would, but I can see that it's probably close to a draw at this application.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Thadius856 said:


> Would y'all biscuit? I think I would, but I can see that it's probably close to a draw at this application.


Not me. I wouldn't use lag bolts either.












 







.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Let me toss something out for discussion.

Make the dresser in two parts. Connect the top to the bottom with screws???


----------

